# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  :::::.....چطور بهیار بشم؟ ......::::::

## xeneral

سلام ، من میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم بهیار بشم؟ رشتم تجربی بوده و الان مثلا پشت کنکورم ولی خب چون مشغول کار بودم چیزی نخوندم و امیدی هم ندارم!
بهم پیشنهاد کردن و خودمم البته کم و بیش علاقه دارم که بهیار بشم !
سوالم اینه که کنکوری چیزی داره؟ یا باید برم دوره های بهیاری که بعضی جاها هست شرکت کنم؟
لطفا کسایی که اطلاعات دقیق دارن کمکم کنن خیلی ممنون میشم : (
بهمن ماه داره میرسه باید زودتر تصمیم بگیرم : (

----------


## xeneral

یکی نیس که در این مورد اطلاعاتی داشته باشه بهم کمک کنه ؟ لطفا ....

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط xeneral


یکی نیس که در این مورد اطلاعاتی داشته باشه بهم کمک کنه ؟ لطفا ....


خب یه مقدار درس بخون پرستاری قبول شی ، دولتی شهرهای کوچک و آزاد با رتبه و درصدای خیلی معمولی میشه قبول شد ، و از نظر شغلی بهتر ازبهیاری هست..*

----------


## somi

فک کنم باید بیرون جایی اموزش ببینی اگهی زیاد میزنن اموزش بهیاری و استخدامتم میکنن
کنکورو این چیزا نیس ک

----------

